# Halloween Competition



## williemeikle (Oct 2, 2003)

To celebrate All Hallows Eve, the poster of the best message in my guestbook between now and Halloween will win a hardback horror novel from one of the genres big names. I get to choose the winner, and my decision will be final - so there! So let's see some posts folks.... post on any thread or start a new thread, funny, serious, surreal, questions you'd like to ask me, reviews of my work, thoughts on the genre in general.... anything goes. 

http://horrorworld.org/v-web/bulletin/bb/viewforum.php?f=19


----------

